# The seraphim



## Solus Christus (Apr 29, 2009)

Howdy all,

I'm hoping you can help shed some light on this pretty familiar passage from Isaiah 6:

_Isa 6:2 Above him stood the seraphim. Each had six wings: with two he covered his face, and with two he covered his feet, and with two he flew. 
6:3 And one called to another and said: "Holy, holy, holy is the LORD of hosts; the whole earth is full of his glory!" 
_

It's clear to me as to why the seraphim cover their faces. My question is why do they cover their feet?

One thing this reminds me of is Moses first encounter with God and the burning bush, and how he was commanded to remove his sandals. But I can't really see the similarity with taking off sandals and covering ones' feet . Any thoughts/insights/commentaries would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 29, 2009)

R.C. Sproul provides an excellent explanation for that in The Holiness of God. Unfortunately, I can't find my copy and I forgot what he said exactly. I don't want to risk misrepresenting him so, until my missing book turns up, I hope that someone else would provide the information.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it may be in reference to utter humility...humble from head to toe as it were.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 29, 2009)

Gratis Matthew Henry's Commentary:

"They had each of them six wings, not stretched upwards (as those whom Ezekiel saw, ch. 1:11), but, 1. Four were made use of for a covering, as the wings of a fowl, sitting, are; with the two upper wings, next to the head, they covered their faces, and with the two lowest wings they covered their feet, or lower parts. This bespeaks their great humility and reverence in their attendance upon God, for he is greatly feared in the assembly of those saints, Ps. 89:7. They not only cover their feet, those members of the body which are less honourable (1 Co. 12:23), but even their faces."


----------



## bug (Apr 29, 2009)

It reminds me of Moses and his need to take off his sandals for he was stood on holy ground, and also the unclean state of cloven hoofed animals, it is almost as if nothing that is in contact with the cursed earth is suitable to be in the presence of the Holy God.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought covering one's feet was also a Hebrew idiom for either getting naked orgoing to the pot.


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 29, 2009)

Chippy said:


> R.C. Sproul provides an excellent explanation for that in The Holiness of God. Unfortunately, I can't find my copy and I forgot what he said exactly. I don't want to risk misrepresenting him so, until my missing book turns up, I hope that someone else would provide the information.



Thanks, I'll definitely see how he explains it. 



larryjf said:


> I think it may be in reference to utter humility...humble from head to toe as it were.



That's an interesting point. And it seems that Matthew Henry points that out as well.



the Internet said:


> Gratis Matthew Henry's Commentary:
> 
> "They had each of them six wings, not stretched upwards (as those whom Ezekiel saw, ch. 1:11), but, 1. Four were made use of for a covering, as the wings of a fowl, sitting, are; with the two upper wings, next to the head, they covered their faces, and with the two lowest wings they covered their feet, or lower parts. This bespeaks their great humility and reverence in their attendance upon God, for he is greatly feared in the assembly of those saints, Ps. 89:7. They not only cover their feet, those members of the body which are less honourable (1 Co. 12:23), but even their faces."





bug said:


> It reminds me of Moses and his need to take off his sandals for he was stood on holy ground, and also the unclean state of cloven hoofed animals, it is almost as if nothing that is in contact with the cursed earth is suitable to be in the presence of the Holy God.



Thanks for this insight. It seems like some kind of connection can be made. I just didn't see how. Though I understand this can be eisegetical situation. I must confess I do find it fascinating that these angelic creatures have a similar physiology like our own, or at least, one which Isaiah recognized.



Pergamum said:


> I thought covering one's feet was also a Hebrew idiom for either getting naked orgoing to the pot.



 Really?


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 29, 2009)

It was also customary in the ancient east to cover one's legs and feet in the presence of dignitaries.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I thought covering one's feet was also a Hebrew idiom for either getting naked orgoing to the pot.



Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 29, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> It was also customary in the ancient east to cover one's legs and feet in the presence of dignitaries.



Interesting didn't know this. However, did they get the practice from the Bible? Or God naturally put it in their hearts to do so that we could know what this Scripture depicts? Do you think it's just a coincidence?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 29, 2009)

Though I'm not sure it has bearing here, beyond related comments by LarryJF and particularly Matthew Henry above, Pergamum is, in fact, correct there. Humble from the most presentable parts to the least presentable (cf. 1Co 12.24) is probably on the right track.

Wonder what that says about Ruth and Boaz at the threshing floor ...


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2009)

Pergamum is correct. [KJV]1 Samuel 24:3[/KJV]

However, it is rather unlikely that this is a true cross-reference, but merely an instance of the elasticity of language.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > It was also customary in the ancient east to cover one's legs and feet in the presence of dignitaries.
> ...



That's always a valid question in regard to these things. Did God establish the custom or use it? Well, in light of His sovereignty, we would have to say that He established it and therefore men recognized the significance of covering legs/feet when they saw the angels. In Isaiah's case, he has a host of challenges. He can't cover his legs/feet. He has just pronounced woes on Israel, but is now confronted with the fact that he is more like his people than like God. The seraphim are praising God, but his lips are unclean. It's enough to undo a man... even a godly man.


----------

